# Here is my new website....



## tlaborn (Nov 13, 2010)

let me know if you have any advice on my new website.... Im so excited!

www.silkspacreations.com


----------



## carebear (Nov 13, 2010)

veryy pretty


----------



## cmd439 (Nov 13, 2010)

It looks very nice and professional, I like the bio too.  I would post the price on the page so you can see how much the candles are before you put it in the cart.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2010)

tlaborn - 

Your site is very professional looking and I like the pics. Very nice especially the one of the amber bottle, massage stones and what looks like a rosemary sprig. Your choice of scents sound wonderful. I was also impressed that you filled in an "About Us" section and included a picture. I distrust sites that don't have info under the "About Us" section. Of course, this is just me. Maybe other people don't care. The picture is a good touch because it makes me feel like I'd be ordering from a "real" person and not an anonymous source. 

Please don't be offended by my nitpicking of your site. I just wanted to point out a few things I noticed. But again, maybe other people don't notice these things. 



> cause *irritaion *or harmful chemicals to your skin or the environment. The mission of this company is to educate and enlightening the world about all the glorious benefits of natural handmade beauty, and health care products. All of the products are FDA *Apporoved *and contain *All *natural ingredients.



I noticed some misspellings - irritation and approved. I think "Approved" and "All" should be lower case. 



> Welcome! to Silk Spa Creations where these products are made for the Mind, Body and Spirit!



This is just a suggestion. Eliminate the exclamation point after Welcome. It’s redundant since you end the sentence with an exclamation point. Maybe you could rewrite the sentence if you want an exclamation point after Welcome.  Perhaps something like: “Welcome! Silk Spa Creations is the site for products made for the Mind, Body and Spirit!" 

Although, I’m sure you could come up with something better than this sentence.   



> Silk Candles are Massage oil candles that melt into a pool of *oil, that* you can use as lotion for your skin. You will fall in love with this clean candle just as I have. They are made dye free with pure essential oil, 100% pure soy wax, and a *varity *of different essentials that will fit your needs... that's it! Because of this, these 4oz candles not only make your environment smell wonderful, they can also be used as a massage candle!! Head over to the silk candles page to see the different *varity *of candles I have that will fit your needs!



Remove the comma after oil. It’s not necessary. Variety is misspelled.

How much do the candles cost? What are the size and weight of the candles? I didn't see this info.

On your description page, “Calming Blend” is misspelled. I also wouldn’t capitalize organic unless it starts a sentence. I’d also write “St Johns wort” as St. John’s Wort. Is the almond you listed an oil? Is it sweet almond oil? If it is an oil, I’d suggest you either write it lower case as you did with the olive oil or capitalize olive oil to make it consistent. I noticed that you capitalized most of the essential oils but didn’t capitalize damiana, rosemary, rose attar or clary sage. The damiana and rosemary - are they oils, extracts or herbs in your candles? I didn’t find these additives stated very clearly.

I think it's fantastic that you've got this site now and best success for this new endeavor.


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 14, 2010)

It is a lovely website with great pictures and a very nice layout that is easy to manuever through the site.  Nice job.


----------



## tlaborn (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you so much guys for the advice and tips. I am not offended at all, that was the whole point of me putting my website up, so I can get suggestions and errors, mistakes I might have made on the website, thank you so much, this really helped!

If you have more PLEASE keep them coming!


----------

